# Hot spots around big sabine?



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi i was wondering wat was some hot spots around the big sabine since its the first time i ever wade fish in the south. im a fresh water fisher and fish in the rivers . Heard that wade fishing would be exciting. any suggestions? Detailed maps? Thanks =)


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I would recommend you wading out in the dead middle of Sabine. Go to your about parallel to the point of land on the left and throw some topwaters. I was there today and ended up with a 21in. Redfish. I used a Rapala Skitterwalk and fish just wouldn't stop hitting it. The main thing is just getting on the grass flats. Maybe also get a stout rod witha live pinfish on the end. I saw hug splashes of reds or jacks hitting bait. I threw out a pin today and the whole rod bent over. Couldn't get him in time and lost him. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Look through some post in Inshore fishing Q&A. Lot of good info.... Here is one

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic5182-14-1.aspx


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i have very good action on west side point right close to the piece of drift wood. i have never accessed it by car so i don't know how easty it is to get to.


----------

